# 7 week old will not keep her head in



## matty02 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a Moby and a Maya ring sling. My 7 week old pushes her head out but she doesn't have full head control yet. I end up holding her head with one hand which makes it impossible to do anything with two hands. If she is asleep she will lay against me. Am I wrapping her wrong? Is there a better carrier I should try?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't think you're doing anything wrong. My LO wouldn't tolerate her head being tucked in either. We spent a lot of time holding her head. It is a pain if you're trying to do something but she seemed to get head control pretty quickly so it didn't last long.

You could maybe try an SSC with incorporated head support. The Beco Gemini has a head rest which is just part of the backrest unfolded. We didn't get our Gemini until J was well and truly holding her own head but I think she would have liked it much better.


----------



## matty02 (Nov 8, 2010)

I just ordered an Ergo. I am going to give that a try. The Moby wrap is stretching out and she just won't stay in. At least it was a gift.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

The Moby you can wash and dry that will help tighten it up. Do you use it folded length wise then tie it on you or the full width? Folded lenght wise and dried might help give baby more head support.

Some babies do not like their heads tucked into a wrap, mostly because it is not a normal position. It can create a kink in their neck.

If your using a ring sling you can, depending on the width of the ring sling, fold some of the upper rail to provide neck support.

If you use an Ergo please buy the Heart to Heart insert, Ergos are not made for young babies to be worn with out the insert.


----------



## matty02 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes I do fold the Moby. She doesn't like her head in it unless she is sleeping. I will try washing it. My son loved the RS but this baby sometimes likes it and sometimes doesn't.


----------



## AndreaOlson (Apr 8, 2011)

Our baby didn't like his head tucked into the sling, the moby, or the ergo! Yes, lots of head-holding. But I think that his early head popping out gave him early neck control...he had a great deal of control by 8 weeks. Babies are much less fragile than we are taught to believe.

I just posted this example on another thread, so pardon my redundancy , but when I was in Ghana, West Africa, 12 years ago, I witness BRAND-NEW newborn babies being worn by their mamas with a long piece of cloth wrapped around their midsections (babies were worn on the back) several times...and the women would dance really fast and jerk around alot, babies' heads flailing back and forth, and the babies were *happy*....not harmed in any way...totally content!

So, in light of that experience, I don't think heads popping out are a big deal and I do believe that it creates earlier neck strength. 

HTH! Andrea


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

You can also wear your baby facing out so their head/neck is supported by resting on your chest. This is easy to do with a ring sling and most babies enjoy being all tucked inside with their feet crossed in an indian style sitting position.

The Kozy is also a very basic, wonderful, indestructible mei tai that has a little curve to the top edge and it cradles baby's head for you.

Kate


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am having this same problem and got some great advice recently (can't remember if it was here or somewhere else?). With you Maya Wrap, you can take a burp cloth and roll it down alongside the top of the wrap material, which creates a little cushion that supports the head.


----------

